# Nerite snail question?



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok, I have a nerite snail currently in my 10g uncycled(will be cycled within a month) tank, I am thinking about moving him to my 5.5g cycled tank. The only thing is in the 10g he likes to leave the water, in the tank it doesn't have a aquarium light.I use a lamp outside of the tank.

With the 5.5g it comes with a hood with a aquarium light, i'm worried he will climb into the light and basically kill himself. Do snails/any of your snails do that? Or would they know better than to climb into it?


----------



## Lord Betta (May 17, 2014)

*Nerite Snail Problem?*

It could be the temperature in the water if it is hot or cold so check it out, you could buy a net for the tank hood. Be sure it isn't to small and make sure your hood has no openings for it to get out. Hope this helped... :lol:


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Well the 10g he's in now is 80f degrees, if that's what youre talking about.


----------



## ZZD (Jan 13, 2013)

It could be the temp. I had one snail that would climb the sides out of the water then wander back in. I have a hood and light and it never left the glass. I wouldn't worry about it climbing into the light as they tend to prefer the dark and the heat would probably be too much when the lights are on too. Nerites also lay their eggs above water I think I was told so it could be something like that too?just make sure its not too easy for the snail to escape through an opening in the hood and keep the upper areas clean and it will be more inclined to stay below water. Also try lowering the temp a bit and see if the behavior continues. Mine stopped climbing out when I finally got it settled at about 78* for my shrimp and I think it had been low 80s previously so I think mine just likes cooler water.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

It could be water quality. Test your water for ammonia and nitrites. 

Nerites do lay there eggs under the water. It's mystery snails that lay clutches of eggs above the water line.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

I have nerites in 3 tanks and none have ever tried to climb out. They definitely lay their eggs underwater, like little white sesame seeds appearing on everything! :-D

I agree that it might be the water. Or perhaps, because it is a newer, uncycled tank, there is not enough food ~ i.e., algae or diatoms. You could try growing some algae for him/her on rocks in a plastic tub by a sunny window. Some of my nerites will also eat algae wafers, but most of them don't.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

wandering is in their nature. they are tidal snails. i have them in tanks without lids or partially covered. they stay in the tank mostly. they do like to get into my aquaclear filters though. lots of scummy yummies in there.


----------

